# trig con sites



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Has Any One Put Them On A 3032 and has anyone gone and put a higher rear site on the same ?


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Well Took both of my Beretta's in to the shop , 3032 & 84f the 380 has been done before but have dulled over the years , the 3032 I should Know something in A week or so / To be continued .


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

The Answer I Got from The Shop I Took Them To Was They Can Not Find Any One That Makes The Trig A Con Sites For The 3032 Tom Cat , Hope Someone Out There Knows Of A Place To Get Them ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BERETTA


----------

